# Chinese swarm traps



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Why would you want to when standard supers are ideal?


----------



## SG12 (Feb 27, 2011)

Lower cost, ease of mounting, ease of storage. Obviously, none of that matters if the bees won't use them!


----------



## westtnbeekeeper (Oct 26, 2015)

Fabric with hoops...?

Seems like it would be a bit drafty.

This sounds more like something to capture a swarm in. I would have my doubts about actually attracting swarms to move in.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

More of a catcher:
https://m.ebay.com/itm/Black-Beekee...ap-Catcher-Beekeeping-Equipment-/332472892634


----------



## shaneTX (Jun 7, 2016)

The picture shows that it is a swarm trap.. Not just a bag to catch a swarm. There is no big hole at the top. There is only a connector to hang from a tree. 

I wonder if they would work.. Hmm. for 11 bucks.. Might be worth a try..


----------



## Tim KS (May 9, 2014)

I just don't think so...................


----------



## westtnbeekeeper (Oct 26, 2015)

Tim KS said:


> I just don't think so...................


:thumbsup:


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

It gets down to its a lot less work to catch swarms into standard equipment than have the work, mess and hassle of getting comb and bees out of a black bag. I'd rather spend my $12 on a new deep box.


----------



## shaneTX (Jun 7, 2016)

odfrank said:


> It gets down to its a lot less work to catch swarms into standard equipment than have the work, mess and hassle of getting comb and bees out of a black bag. I'd rather spend my $12 on a new deep box.


This comments makes the most sense. HOW do you get the bees out? Much easier to get swarms out of standard equipment.


----------



## lemmje (Feb 23, 2015)

Everyone's always looking for the better mousetrap.....er....swarm trap.


----------



## Greeny (Jun 27, 2016)

shaneTX said:


> HOW do you get the bees out?


If it was used as a swarm trap (as opposed to a swarm catcher) you would probably end up cutting them out.


----------



## challenger (May 27, 2009)

SG12 said:


> Today I saw some very inexpensive (<$10) swarm traps from Hong Kong/China on eBay. They're made of some sort of black fabric with a couple of wire hoops for structure and a drawstring closure at the bottom. Has anyone tried these? Any idea if they'll work?


Personally I dislike ALL things chinese. Use old deeps (the size has been proven to be optimal I believe) or slap together plywood deeps with frames having starter strips. Add old comb and maybe lemon oil and you have free traps. If you populate your traps with frames that can be properly drawn you will thank yourself.
Just my two cents.
good luck


----------



## robson1015 (Oct 29, 2017)

challenger said:


> Personally I dislike ALL things chinese. Use old deeps (the size has been proven to be optimal I believe) or slap together plywood deeps with frames having starter strips. Add old comb and maybe lemon oil and you have free traps. If you populate your traps with frames that can be properly drawn you will thank yourself.
> Just my two cents.
> good luck


Totally agree - Chinese stuff sucks!!


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

robson1015 said:


> Totally agree - Chinese stuff sucks!!


I agree that a lot of Chinese products are not well made, but I bet there are a lot more Chinese products in your home, vehicle or workshop than you relalize.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

You can make a solid, reusable swarm trap that will second as a nuc box, same size frames as your hives. For around 5 bucks each.

You don't want a trap that does not have frames. You don't want a cutout on every swarm you catch, cutouts have their own problems. 

I made around 50 of these out of scrap house siding. Many of them are 7 year old used mostly for nucs now.


----------



## TexasFreedom (Feb 25, 2016)

Speaking of Chinese, I think there is a chinese proverb that goes something like:

For every complex problem there is a solution that is simple, cheap, and wrong.

And another:

The thrill of the cheap purchase is long forgetten while the pleasure of a quality purchase endures.


----------



## robson1015 (Oct 29, 2017)

Another old Chinese proverb -"he who fart in church sit in pew"


----------

